# peanuts



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 3, 2005)

I eat a lot of peanuts when drinking wine, but not just any peanuts, valencia peanuts from New Mexico, it cost around 25 for a 50lb bag and 26 to ship them to Maine, but they are great, they are small and sweet, they are like the ones that the guy sells at the fairs here in the summer, I looked and looked and after about a year I finally found them, I found an article about them and saw a company name and looked them up and found their website!




I am at work now but have the address at home if anyone is interested, this is where living in Texas would be a bonus.


----------



## masta (Mar 3, 2005)

Never heard of them but just looked it up... 3 nuts in a shell?


I eat lots of walnuts plain andin different dishes.....good omega-3 fatty acids!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 3, 2005)

Sometimes there are 4 or 5 nuts to the shell, you usually eat those first so if the kids get to the bowl first you end up eating all the singles.


----------



## masta (Mar 3, 2005)

Please send me the site...might want to get me some!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 3, 2005)

Sunland peanuts:

http://www.sunlandinc.com/


----------



## geocorn (Mar 4, 2005)

I am a pstachio man. Don't know if they are heathly or not, but I really like 'em.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 5, 2005)

I just like to get a big spoon of chunky peanut butter and eat it like that. Good oils and protein. Probably too much sugar though.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I ordered 40lbs of peanuts they other night, I was getting too low, $44 I have to wait til next week for new wine supplies (read toys).






ERROR...that was 20lbs of peanuts for $44*Edited by: AAASTINKIE *


----------



## Hippie (Mar 5, 2005)

My daughter likes to eat at a chain restaurant that has peanuts eveywhere and everyone throws the hulls on the floor, etc. The food is really not that good, but she throws a fit for the 'peanut restaurant'.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 23, 2005)

Stinkie, how long does 40 lbs. of peanuts last you?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 23, 2005)

Country Wine said:


> My daughter likes to eat at a chain restaurant that has peanuts eveywhere and everyone throws the hulls on the floor, etc. The food is really not that good, but she throws a fit for the 'peanut restaurant'.







I remember that place. We had one up here called "The Ground Round"...


----------

